# Diamond Razors Edge Bow for trade



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a Diamond Razors Edge bow with sights, rest, quiver and I'll even throw in the release and a couple practice type arrows. I picked this bow up on a different trade a few days ago. It's in really good shape. The guy I picked it up from said he had only had it for 1 season and now just needed to get out of it.

They are great bows for someone who wants to get into archery, a parent who wants to buy a youth a bow that they can grow into and still use effectively for hunting, etc.

I already shoot a Hoyt and a PSE, and my wife already has a bow she likes as well. Would like to trade for a firearm. Particularly a revolver in maybe 357 mag, 44mag, etc, however, I am willing to listen to any trade. Shoot me a PM and make me an offer. I have other items I could trade to sweeten the pot if necessary for the right deal.

I'll only trade for a firearm if you have a CCP or can prove POP.


----------

